# i don't feel like eatting. im not anorexic



## irishlops (Jan 8, 2009)

this is the most random post i have made, (well so far!)

basicly does any one have the same thing happenning? i get some porragie, drownd in suger for breakfast. go 2 school, no break, then i eat very little lunch. or no lunch.

then i dont eat untill 5o clock....... then im not even hungrey??? i do eat a dinner then and some times supper.

really, i know im growing, and need protien and nutrients, but when i try to eat then, im not up for it, like i dont feel like eatting? and i feel sick then, i dont want to be un healthy,.. or lose weight, i actually want to put "some" on. im a bit too skinny i think, i looked up a childrens body mass index, and it said i was under weight, like miles under weight???????

*does any one every felt like this?* its happening about a week now????

or am i silly????

sorry for random post.

**i am not aneriexic i dont wnt to be, i want to put on some weight actually.i know im weird* help please.*


----------



## irishlops (Jan 8, 2009)

Um can a mod change the title to - i *dont *feel like eatting

sorry im silly. *hits forehed.*

thanks


----------



## Flashy (Jan 8, 2009)

Have you talked to anyone about it? What happens if you eat during the day? 

Sometimes we just have to force ourselves to eat. If you really can't eat then you need to see a doctor because whether it is psychological or physical, you need some help.


----------



## irishlops (Jan 8, 2009)

when u say what happens during the day when i eat? i really feel not like it, at all, mean it would be hell. (re you allowed to say that sorry)

i feel weird. i dont get a "rumblely tummy" i just dont feel hungery, or am.

i do eat daily, just breakfast, dinner, supper.

i have only actually noticed it when my fried, said to me to day.:shock:

maybe its tht op got 2 weeks ago.... oor some thing else...

i did force some soup down earlier...... and supper soon..

i really dont know:?i dont think is phiscally or not.

(i goin off soon....so ill talk later, exams all next weeks aswell... so next next week..)


----------



## degrassi (Jan 8, 2009)

I used to not feel like eating either but for me it was usually breakfast. I was just never hungry and felt ill when I forced myself to eat a whole meal. I was also very skinny but I wasn't anorexic. 

If you dont' feel like eating you should still try. Bring a protein bar, granola bar, or meal replacement shake(ensure etc) to have at lunch.


----------



## Becca (Jan 8, 2009)

This is a bit different and off topic but everyone calls me anorexic and say 'OMG Your so skinny don't you eat'

And I'm like 'Tell me something I don't already know' I do eat, I eat loads, on the Wii Fit my BMI says I'm really underweight, I've never been ideal, always underweight. I weigh 5 1/2 stone while my friends the same age as me weigh 7 and 8+ etc,

I don't really know why you don't feel hungry, is it maybe becuase your nervous about your exams?

What do you usually eat? Do you eat quite a big meal or some food that fills you up a bit?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 8, 2009)

Dinner...supper? Are they two different things? lol.

Here we have three meals daily, breakfast, lunch and dinner. 

On school days, I eat a good sized breakfast, and at lunch I get as much as I can that interests me, but usually I will have a burger and some type of side dish. At dinner, if it's something I dont like I make corndogs - all the time, I love those things lol. If we don't have corndogs, sometimes I will not eat, even though Im starving, but will wait till no ones in the kitchen to sneak back and grab loads of snack stuff  

On days that there's no school, I will seldom eat a meal (for example, today I woke up at 8. It's now almost 12. I haven't eaten anything yet. But I will be going to get something....) but mostly snack on things all day. I will get larger snacks, that I could call meals, and then continue to snack on things throughout the day. 

As much as I eat, I'm not overweight or anything, I'm underweight, really. 16 yo and like in the 90's weight range. I'm about 97 right now I think. I want to GAIN weight  

Emily


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 8, 2009)

Some people are just like that, my mum is, always has been, and she's 44 now. She can't eat much at once and never has much of an appetite.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, I agree with Michelle, some people are just like that. I am. I just don't have a big appetite. You say you eat breakfast, a small lunch, dinner then supper, I don't see anything wrong with that.  Porridge is very filling isn't it? I'd imagine a breakfast like that would keep you going easily until lunch.


----------



## irishlops (Jan 8, 2009)

i normally only have, a big ish lunch and a big dinner..... supper is toast.

lunch- sandwich, drink, and, yought, and slice of cheese.

dinner-mini, beans, homemade chips and spuds.and some met of any kind. 

i will start to bring a snack with me.

if i am left a alone for a whole day. i get up at 7

i will not eat till 3o clock, then a snack at 7, then toast at 8-9

i am not nervous. i burn up energy slowly, but am skinny? i am active, but cant do P.E

because of a heart problem. i run about the place but.i dont really get out to play.

i panic about exams only after i done them, i only started to think about them 3 days ago.....:shock:

and this is for 2-3 week...... it must be me..ill take energy brs and stuff sure, to school.. just to make sure im getting enough energy/ nutrients/vitimans/carbsthanks.

PS if u see me on 2 morrow, longer than an hour, PM me and ell me to do revision!!!!!:shocknce im on, i cant get off!!!!! say, sciece, maths, geo, histor, spanish, irish, ect. and ill run 2 do more revision!!!!!! i have done revision, but no enough..


----------



## irishlops (Jan 8, 2009)

*Michaela wrote: *


> Yes, I agree with Michelle, some people are just like that. I am. I just don't have a big appetite. You say you eat breakfast, a small lunch, dinner then supper, I don't see anything wrong with that.  Porridge is very filling isn't it? I'd imagine a breakfast like that would keep you going easily until lunch.



some times i dont hav lunch.... i justcant, and i remember my friend commenting that i dont drink water/liquids. ihave not drnk any thing like that in 4 days.......

i must get it from what food ieat. i eat lots of veg.

(yes, porragde, with honey, sugar..... mmmhh...)

oh, i have 2 go now..i will be on and off..... ill beon even less next week,.....


----------



## irishlops (Jan 8, 2009)

ps. thanks who ever changed that to Don't.

:biggrin2:thanks


----------



## Michaela (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh you have exams right now? It might just be the stress of them messing with your appetite.


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 8, 2009)

It sounds like you eat a good amount of meals, you just start late in the day.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 8, 2009)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> It sounds like you eat a good amount of meals, you just start late in the day.



I agree, that's probably why.

I know when I'm nervous, or stressed I can't eat. 

Before rabbits shows and fairs, I don't eat anything, I have to wait until I get to the area of the show and set up before I touch any food. Otherwise I get sick to my stomach.  Just nerves.... 

Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't eat alot either and alot of the time I forget to eat too, did it today too at lunch, my friend was fighting with her friend and they were fighting through text so we were thinking of comebacks and it was such a laugh I forgot to eat, happens to me alot when I'm busy or having fun, I don't feel hungry very often but when I do I fill up really fast so I don't eat big amounts.

Me and my best friend are the same size, she weighs a little more then me, eight stone and I way nearly 7 and a half and I'm 5'7 but she's 5'8 and we are also the same shoe size so it's great we can rob eachothers clothes and shoes. We get the 'your so skinny' and if I say I feel really bloated after eating that or drinking too much WKD their like 'how can you be bloated when your so skinny' errr, skinny people can be bloated too lol, anyway it gets really annoying after awhile.


----------



## Rach the bunny-nut! (Jan 8, 2009)

Ditto....
i havnt eaten much lately as i dont feel hungry just like you. i been getting told off as usually i have a massive appetite (more than anyone in the family and im always the first to finish the plate) but i just dont feel like eating at the moment, i have alot of problems and im wound up so then i feel ill and just not hungry. it could be many reasons like stress/being wound up, illness, the weather etc. and the less you eat the less you then want to eat after a while cus your stomach starts to shrink. it doesnt always mean an eating disorder it could be one of many factors. im sure you will prob get your appetite back soon. no point forcing food down if your body doesnt want it cus this could make you feel worse. its not like your living on an apple a day, your having a good breakfast and some dinner in the day. dont worry too much. x


----------



## kylett (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi, you say you have a heart problem, what is it if you don't mind me asking? I have a 6 year old son that has a serious heart condition and he doesn't eat much at all. (it drives me crazy) I have heard though that people with a heart condition do eat less??? Wether this is true or not I am unsure. 

If you are eating throughout the day and eating healthy foods I think that is ok. Protein shakes are good with a bit of yoghurt and fruit mixed in.


----------



## BethM (Jan 9, 2009)

I would guess that if you're not actually *losing* weight, you are probably getting enough calories. If you're concerned about not getting enough nutrients, maybe you could switch things up a bit. Cheese and yogurt and stuff are good for protein. Also, energy bars or protein shakes. But you said you eat lots of veg, so that's good.

I used to not eat much at all during the summer months. When it was hot out, I just wasn't hungry. I didn't have a lack of energy, though I did lose a bit of weight during then. I don't think anything was wrong, I just didn't feel like eating. I would just do something small and/or light. (Unfortunately, now I could stand to lose a bit, but don't get that non-eating thing anymore!) 

Anyway, if you're not having bad effects, like weight loss or fatigue or issues with your memory or concentration, I don't think you should worry too much. Eat when you feel like it, and if you are concerned about nutrients, just try to eat healthy stuff. Also, I agree with the people who suggest having a snack. Maybe you'd be more inclined to have a little snack even if you aren't interested in a whole meal. Make sure it's something delicious!

And good luck on your exams!!!


----------



## irishlops (Jan 9, 2009)

*kylett wrote: *


> Hi, you say you have a heart problem, what is it if you don't mind me asking? I have a 6 year old son that has a serious heart condition and he doesn't eat much at all. (it drives me crazy) I have heard though that people with a heart condition do eat less??? Wether this is true or not I am unsure.
> 
> If you are eating throughout the day and eating healthy foods I think that is ok. Protein shakes are good with a bit of yoghurt and fruit mixed in.



the heart problem is a an unexplain, palations, tacacardia(sp?) from when i could speak to tell some one tht i got it.

and a very sharp pain. i freeze when i get it... i got a loop recorder put i afew weeks ago.... g2g


----------



## irishlops (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks, but if i am on for longer than an hour, PM me and say gett off, geo, history maths. that will get me off...


----------

